# IUI and Unexplained Infertility



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi 

I'm just about to start IUI and we have unexplained infertility.  Not sure if this is a good thing or not.  If we knew what the problem was we could perhaps correct it or make decisions based on our problems.  We've had all the tests but nothing major coming up.  Anyone else in the same boat or got any thoughts??


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Sinitta,

Sorry you find yourself here, but you will get lots of support.

It seem's that different clinic's have different idea's on what is the best treatment.  I to had unexplained infertility and they wouldn't let me do IUI, they said they IVF would be more successful.  So we went straight to that and luckily it worked first time.

I certainly would have liked to have tried IUI first, as it is definitely a lot easier on the body.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

staceysm 

That's great news and has put a smile on my face.  Your first IVF and a great result.  That gives me hope for unexplained infertility whether it be with IUI or IVF.  Excited but realistic    x


----------



## Ro1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Another success story - I was 36 when we had IUI treatment with a diagnosis of unexplained and we have a beautiful daughter as a result.  I recall feeling 'unexplained' was hard to hear as it gave no answers.  We were very lucky last summer and got a natural BFP, (we had decided no more treatment after DD and we would see what happened...) A lovely suprise happened and we are just a few weeks away from meeting No.2.  There is lots of hope, even if not lots of answers of explanations, and it was definately worth the wait! Ro


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, I am in a very similar situation, we are currently doing IUI, insemination booked for tomorrow.

I know what you mean about the unexplained thing (we are the same) however I think you have to see it as a positive as it means they haven't found anything wrong, that's how I see it anyway! 

Good luck.


----------



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ro1 - thanks for posting your storey, its nice to hear about the positive ones.  Congrats on baby no.2, you must be really excited. I think we would possibly get a BFP naturally but the clock is ticking so IUI here we come, fingers crossed. 

Cherryberry123 - I agree, unexplained can be a good thing. How did your second scan go?  Did they tell you about your follies and lining and give you measurements and numbers of follies? I have second scan tomorrow and hope they give me some stats as no info will drive me crazy.  Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.  We will be on the 2ww together eeek


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yey we can be tww buddies!

I had a scan day 5, day 8 (should have been day 10 but it was a Sunday) and day 11 (yesterday). They have mentioned the numbers but they say it too fast and I just find it confusing so trying to leave it up to them, though they hubby tells me I have one follicle at 1.7 and 2 smaller ones. They were going to re scan me wed and do the insemination on fri, but they were wavering because I seemed to far along, and I said that my gut instinct was the Friday would be too late (I have short cycles). They then had it all planned for wed, but told me to do an ovulation test this morning and to ring if it was positive - which it was, so I did my trigger shot this morning and appointment all moved to wed. Sorry of that's really confusing! 

I am now worried that I have already ovulated, had loads of pains tonight but they have died off now, oh well nothing I can do now, we were told to abstain and hubby wants to stick to the rules, which I understand.

Where are you up to with your treatment?


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry just seen you have a scan tomorrow, hope it goes well.


----------



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Cherryberry123 - you would think that the amount of IUI's they do they would get the timing right!  I have read on a couple of different posts people with the same concerns, that they thought they had ovulated before insemination took place but apparently if the egg is there waiting and then insemination takes place that can work just as well and people have had BFP's.  You never know everything could all still be good. Hopefully you will know more tomorrow. 

I totally forgot to inject menopur yesterday and have done it tonight instead!  Its all so confusing especially for the first time.  My body has never had so many drugs/injections! 

Hope it all goes well tomorrow.  I've heard milk and pineapple are good after your insemination, you doing anything extra?


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey sinitta. im on the unexplained list too. bit frustrating. best of luck x


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, my insemination went well, hubby's sample was good and she said I had good ovulation mucus! I had reflexology straight after and then my friend has been round, we were going to watch a film but ended up just chatting the whole time, but it has kept me nice and relaxed.  I bought some pineapple juice (after reading your post) so have been drinking that, not during anything particular apart from that just trying to be healthy and cut down on the tea.  

How's your scan go?


----------



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Cherryberry123

Sounds like you've had a really positive day.  So now you're on the two week wait, how exciting!!  Good that you have been relaxing, i think that is the right thing to do after insemination, catching up with friends is always good too, all those good hormones will be released. I think an actual pinapple is supposed to be best, apparently its the core which is good for implantation, but i imagine when they juice them they throw the core in too.  I've read 1 pinapple cut into 5 pieces for the 5 days following insemination, including the core.  I have no idea if it works but I'm going out to buy one tomorrow.  I've also been taking Royal Jelly in tablet form for the last month, only 200ml a day but its supposed to do wonders.  I've also cut out caffeine and I'm drinking red bush tea and green tea with lemon and all the general healthy eating stuff.  

I had second scan today, she found one follie 17mm and she said my lining was good at 14mm.  So all systems go for Friday, cant wait. I just hope one follie will be enough, how many did you have? 

Keeping everything crossed for us both.


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh I got it a bit wrong with the pineapple then lol! I do think these things can make a difference but I think the most important thing is to be relaxed and if I worry to much about what to eat It just stresses me out, I have been drinking green tea as well, I acually quite like it.  

Sounds like you scan went well. I had one follicle that was 1.6 (presume they were using a different measurement so it would be the same as 16mm) I had 2 smaller ones but I don't think they would have had time to mature. 

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Well i had my IUI this afternoon which hurt quite a bit but i think its because i was all tensed up.  Had some bleeding afterwards too but from what i can see on the internet this seems to be fairly common.  DH's sperm was 7 million (post wash) which is lower than previous tests but we were expecting that as he's had bad man flu and apparently that kills off the sperm when you get a fever.  All we can do now is wait.  Planning on doing a few nice things over the next 2 weeks so hopefully it will fly by. 

Anyone else on the 2 week wait??


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Sineta,

Glad it went well. I had a tiny bit of bleeding too and the nurse said that is normal so don't worry about that.  I'm feeling a bit weird and flat now I'm done with all the appointments, think it was actually taking my mind of it in a strange way. I have been round to a work friends house tonight,with a few others but didn't really feel like socialising and was just really quiet. Back home on the sofa with my hot water bottle now  I guess this is normal but I just don't feel like doing anything or even being away from my hubby, is that strange? Luckily got a quiet weekend planned.

Anyway pma pma!!!! We will get through these next 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Cherryberry

Thats just how I feel too, cant imagine socialising this weekend, we've got a quiet one planned too.  Perhaps its because our hubby's understand what's going on and are being lovely to us.  Think we should make the most of it! 

Trying to keep positive but keep thinking 1 egg is going to reduce my chances!  Its difficult to not think about things and google stuff.  I'm sure work will take my mind off things next week.

Have a nice quiet wknd.  Let me know if you have any strange things happening and I'll keep you posted too.


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Me again! I went to aqua areobics this morning , after a lot of google searches i decided it was safe to do so. Was worried the whole time about water getting up there, and went straight to the loo after I finished!  I needed to do something to keep myself busy, I think my hubbie is getting sick of me being all needy and wanting cuddles all the time! God knows what i'll be like if I actually get a bfp! Lol. 

Did they actually tell you that you just have the one folicle? I didn't have another scan but they said it was unlikely the other 2 would have been mature enough so I think I just had the 1 as well.  I think we the added risks of multiples, it's maybe a good thing? Did you have any ovulation pains? I'm convinced I did as I was in a lot of pain on tues night.  I told them at the hospital and they didn't seem concerned, I suppose you can still catch the egg on its way down? It's all a guessing game really. 

How long till we can start symptom spotting?! I am giving my self till early next week!


----------



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi 

Was just reading your post and smiling to myself.  I've recently started doing aqua aerobics and was wondering whether i should go next week or not.  My other half thinks i should give it a miss but i really enjoy it and think the release of good hormones can only be a good thing!  

On the second scan she said i had one 17mm follie and a number of very small ones on the other side but not worth mentioning.  I was a bit disappointed when i went for the insemination that they didn't do another scan to see if it had grown in size or to check if the others had done anything.  But I'm working on the basis that if they grow approx 2mm each day then mine would have been approx 20/21ish.  I agree one follie is probably better than over reacting and having so many that they had to cancel it.  

I'm really not sure about ovulation, i think i may have been ovulating on the day of insemination as i had the gooey stuff (sorry).  But if we did ovulate early then i think it can still work as the egg is there waiting for the sperm. 

We're not sure whether to have sex or not now, some posts say you can with IUI as it increases the chances and other posts (especially for IVF) say not to??  Any thoughts?  

I've had a slight twinge this afternoon on my right side, which is where the follie was and I mentioned it to other half and he just said its all the veg I've been eating.  I've had my 1/5th pineapple and been eating nuts which i really don't like but they're supposed to be good for you.  Cant wait to have a fatty take away!!!  

Implantation is supposed to take place a week after insemination so I'll be on the look out next weekend.  I think thats when the first signs start to happen.  You're a couple of days ahead of me so you should start to notice something wed/thurs i think.


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't find anything that said you shouldn't swim, I wouldn't have done it till a couple of days after. I did stay out of the Jacuzzi and steam room though as u are not meant to use them when your pregnant. My DH is very risk averse, probably because he's not having to sacrifice anything! Our clinic told us to have sex the day after insemination to make sure all bases are covered. I think the rules are quite different for IVF as your body has been through an awful lot more. 

Weird to think implantation takes a week, what is it doing just floating around for a week!  My belly feels a bit tight and crampy still but a lot less than a couple of days ago.


----------

